
Hackers able to reroute Net traffic / Rogue servers orchestrate attacks - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/02/19/BU97V1RI9.DTL
======
brk
The article/title is slightly misleading... This isn't about re-routing
traffic, but about DNS poisoning.

